# Buying My First Horse



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been riding for about a year and am going to get a horse once I find the right one. I was wondering what height and breed you think is right for me. I am turning 13 this year and am a confident beginner. 
I am about 145cm and weigh about 38kg. Please tell me what height horse you think would suit me, but please don't comment on whether or not I'm ready for a horse.
Any help is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Breeds come in various temperaments, from skittish to "bombproof." I think, beyond breed, you should concentrate on finding a horse with the training level you want, and a height you could be comfortable with.
Being a beginner, I would suggest looking at horses around 10 years old with a good temperament and the level of training that you want on it so you're not over-mounted on a horse that will make you scared.
Best of luck in your search.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

In my opinion, size isn't all that important for beginning. I would say around 15hh. I think disposition has a lot to do with the general 'size' of a horse. For example, you can have a 12hh pony that acts like a huge racehorse. And there's that giant Belgian that is so sweet.

Anyhow, age can vary. My horse at your age was 15hh and 22yrs old. Thats a little too old for me but he was a great boy and never quit. Sorry about my rambling. I would need to know a bit more about you to give you my true opinion but for now...

I'm thinking between 14 and 17 depending on your disciplines and the horse. I'm not good at giving advice. But I hope this helped some!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Another thing to consider as well is ... do you want this to be a forever horse? Or at least a long-term horse? If so, buy a horse that you won't outgrow height-wise. At your age you probably will still get taller, so I would aim for something slightly taller. 15hh is about your average but leaning towards shorter. Maybe somewhere around 15hh-15.3hh. But as others have mentioned, height isn't as much a concern as finding a horse that is reliable, trustworthy and with a good solid temperment. 

Good luck!!


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's help, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you want to do with the horse? Some horses are more popular in other disciplines than others.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

I ride English. I do a bit of everything; dressage, jumping, pony club games. But I'm looking for a horse I can also show.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

TB have been popular all around english horses. All breeds can do English, but they seem to be the most popular. For English you usually want less of a stocky horse and more of a longer, thinner, and more defined horse. That's just what I would want, but that doesn't mean you can't have a stockier one. I've seen many good English horses that are stocky


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw a Quarter Pony in a horse selling magazine recently and I really liked it - what do you guys think?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

They're dependable, but it depends on how long you plan on keeping it, because depending on its size you may outgrow it within a few years


----------



## crankyhorse (Jan 15, 2009)

Lucky you getting your first horse.

Absolutely do not buy and OTTB. Apart from the psychological issues over 60% of these retire unsound. Hesitate with Arabians. (don't yell at me I know there are good ones out there)

Take an experienced person with you.......repeat repeat repeat. Somebody good with beginners or people just starting out not joe next door who owned 1 horse 10 years ago.

Order of importance.
Temperemant
Soundness (does not have to be sound enough to do three day eventing to be a good first horse.
Make sure the horse has had beginner riders on it before. Some horses that have always been ridden by experienced, balanced riders do not take kindly to anything less.

Very rarely will a great first horse last you for long.
Do not be fooled by the we will grow up together thing. Very bad idea.
Accept the fact this horse is a teacher and if he is good you will have no problem finding him another great home to teach somebody else.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. 
I'm going to ask my riding instructor to come with me when I do find a nice horse. She's been in the business since she was born and owns a horse stud, so she's experienced, and I'll be getting a vet check also. 
And I'm staying away from OTTB's and arabs, but I have ridden an Arab / welsh or maybe arab / riding pony... I forget and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

There is always the exception to the rule, I learned to ride on an Arab and I love the breed, but I agree that it is probably a good idea to stay away from Arabs in general. But don't rule them out completely. You may be surprised. 

Getting your first horse is a very exciting experience. I learned so much just through the process of finding my first horse. It's very good that you are bringing your instructor along with you. It is VERY important that when you go to look at a horse you do your best to leave your emotions behind. That sounds kind of cold but I'm telling you from experience, your emotions can get you into a lot of trouble. Don't buy a horse just because you experience the "Love at First Sight" syndrome. I did that. I ended up with a horse that was abused, untrained, and frightful. I loved him very much and he taught me a lot, but I only was ever able to ride him about seven or eight times, I fell off twice, and the last time I broke me arm. Even though I still feel like we had a special bond on the ground and I loved him very much, he was not a good choice for my first horse. 

Best of luck to you. Keep us posted on how things go.

Jubilee


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 
Nothing much is really happening lately because of all the flooding and rain, and school starts again soon. Anyone have any suggestions on horse selling 
websites / magazines? I'm mostly using Horse Deals magazine and website.


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamHorse.com - Horses for Sale - Dream Horse Classifieds
Horses for Sale - EquineHits Horse Classifieds
HorseClicks - Horses for Sale - Horse Classifieds
and of course,
craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums which is where I found my Arab gelding. Wonderful temperment.  Good luck with your search! Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, sure is.
Thanks for the sites


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with what JDI posted. My first horse was an older mare at the age of 15. She had done it all and was essentially a packer. That mare taught me most of what I know today. Older horses like that make it easier on you as they are trained enough to save your butt from time to time and they will be the ones teaching you about life more so than you teaching them which at this point is all about learning for you.

Do you have a trainer you are working with? If you do not have a trainer I suggest getting one or getting acquainted with one to get the right help in finding the right first horse for you.

Have fun with the shopping


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I might post this here as well, since everyone's been so helpful. Are Showcraft "Masters" Boots, jodhpur boots? And can you wear chaps with them? I know it sounds stupid on my behalf, but recently someone said they weren't jodhpur boots and I'm just confused. All help welcome,
Thanks


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I think that Crankyhorse gave some VERY solid advice and I completely agree.

Don't hesitate to look at the older horse. (12-18 yo) They have been there done that and it seems there is usually a market for those "good horses/babysitters"

All in all, you'll most likely only have this horse 2-3 years if you continue on with lessons, you'll end up needing to "upgrade" as your skill level increases.

I would stay away from anything, regardless of size, younger than 8. JMHO.

Good Luck and have fun....There are LOTS of great, reasonably priced, beginner's horses out there!!!!


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I've seen lots of suitable horses, but since there isn't lessons for a while we haven't been able to talk to my instructor, so things will be on hold for a bit.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

QH's are great beginner horses in general because they typically have calm even dispositions...but again, it ALL depends on the horse, that's just a generalization. There's a 14.3hh QH at my barn who is VERY strong and requires at least an intermediate rider, but then there is a 17hh TB who ANYONE can ride, so you just never know until you go check the horse out. 

Definitely check out and ride several of them, and then ask the seller about a 2-wk to 30-day "trial period" in which you get to keep the horse/ride/care for the horse and see if you two would be a good fit for each other. Many sellers will allow at least a week or two trial period once you've found the horse that you believe is "the one". 

How very exciting for you, congratulations on becoming a horse owner! 

Another website to check out (and where I found Sandie, who is ALSO my very first horse) is www.equine.com


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the website. Most of the horses / ponies I've been looking at are QH


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

crankyhorse said:


> Absolutely do not buy and OTTB. Apart from the psychological issues over 60% of these retire unsound.


I don't know if anybody commented on this, but I had to reply as soon as I saw this comment.
First off, I would not recommend a FRESH OTTB for a beginner rider... HOWEVER!!! After retraining, OTTBs become absolutely wonderful horses!!! My gelding is off the track as of August '08... when I bought him in September, the lady's 8 year old daughter felt comfortable enough around him to ride him (albeit just at a walk - but she was unassisted!)

I hate that there's that "ohmygoshtheyrecrazy!!" stereotype - they come off the track very hot... it's true. But most of them (there's the odd "crazy" one) come off the track and go on to be absolutely amazing children's horses!

Also, with your figure for unsound OTTBs.... sure, some may retire and not be sound... but that IS NOT the majority. If you get a vet check and buy from a reputable seller, then you should be able to determine soundness issues.
My horse is 7 - he raced for 4, almost 5 years.... he retired 100% sound, and my vet said he was absolutely blown away at how clean his legs are. Even through 2 injuries to his legs (negligence on the barn's part, yes he is in the process of being moved) he's stayed completely and totally sound.

... any more rumors to debunk?

OTTBs are WONDERFUL horses... wonderful!! Just with ANY horse you have to find the one that suits YOU!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd sum up...

I'm not saying to go out and buy a fresh Thoroughbred off the track.... but if they've been retrained and have lots of miles off the track, there's absolutely no reason to hold their track days against them.. 
What I mean is if the horse fits your bill (beginner safe, height okay, the training that you want in whatever discipline(s), and sound of body and mind) and s/he raced when s/he was younger, please don't look him/her over just because of that.

I hope I made sense.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

JustDressagIt, Thanks for posting your experience in the matter of OTTBs. I always hear so many bad remarks about them, but then I hear the stories about how terrific they can be when retrained. It's hard to know who to listen to. I'm considered getting OTTB in the past but was unsure if I should or not. I'm still interested in the possibility of getting one someday. It's good to hear the happy stories, they are encourageing.

Thanks,

Jubilee


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jubilee, next time I am out with Denny I will take a video of him on the lunge line for you. He's recently off the track (August '08 ) and then got injured (BO's negligence) and has been on stall rest for 3 months. Not many horses can keep sane for that amount of time, and he did extremely well - everyone is SO impressed with him.
When I bought him (Sept '08 ), my second ride was bareback with a halter. I have since ridden him bareback with no problems at all. He is very laid back. 

Take a look: 
This is him 7 weeks off the track:









(to show the spurs, I hope you can see them... and check out that nice easy canter!!)









Notice 2 things, please: he was so laid back, I had to grab a pair of spurs and use them! and he is trotting on a loose rein.

When I bought him, he was 6 weeks off the track. I could ride him at all gaits on a loose rein and transition between gaits at that time as well. 

He's a little more "Thoroughbredy" right now because he's been cooped up for 3 months on stall rest - but again, he took the stall rest better than 90% of horses out there, and I have no doubt that he'll be back to normal soon.

Please please PM me or write here if you have ANY questions for me!


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions on OTTB


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

HorseRiderLover, how exciting this must be for you! 

The height doesn't really matter, but maybe you have ridden several different horses in your lessons that have different heights? If so, then maybe you prefer one of the horse's heights more than the others? I would go for a horse the height of the lesson horse that you like the best. 

Also, if you have decided one the height, price range, age, etc. then maybe you can tell us and I can help you out with some online horse shopping!

Hope I helped!


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Uh well, I use horse deals search mostly. There isn't too much of a price limit, mostly because you can't put a price on the right horse. But I don't want to spend a ridiculous amount in case is doesn't last, though I have faith it will last. Anywhere from 13hh-16hh. I know most people have been recommending 15hh horses, but I ride at 12.3hh pony which carries me fine. 
Age; well I would prefer something over 8 but nothing over 16. I know most people say older more experienced, but I want something I could compete with and I don't want it old and slow. 
Any help appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Goodluck finidng the perfect horse. I hope you find a great horse.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Just re-read my message. With the age, I didn't mean to sound like I was implying older horses were slow, and by slow I meant to say unresponsive and not motivated. I want a horse that has energy, is responsive and motivated is what I mean.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

4'8" and 83.6 lbs, right? I think I converted correctly
I'd go with a pony and absolutely nothing over 15 hh at you height I'm 5'1" (155 cm) and look tiny on anything over 16 hh, which still makes me look pretty small. I also wouldn't go with anything under 14 hh (though you could) as you will still have room to grow. Breed doesn't really matter *cough*welsh pony*cough* find something that you like. I only mention height because you said you wanted to show english. I like the age range 10-12 for most horses, but for ponies 7-9. Some breeds mature faster than others, so that's something to consider.

Otherwise, make sure you visit the horse multiple times (bring your trainer) and do a trial if possible. Even if you love the first horse, I would suggest shopping around a little bit. Also, Use your own vet to do the repurchase and I always suggest people do a drug test, not everyone is honest.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

I ride at a Welsh Pony stud. Thanks for the advice, and I intend on getting a vet check.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

My instructor thinks I'm ready for a horse, and I'm back to doing 2 lessons a week. All I have to do now is find the perfect horse, but got to wait a bit until closer to my birthday. But if it's a really nice horse with a good price, I would most likely be able to get it before then. My birthday is in June. If any one wants to help me horse shop, feel free to. I live in Australia and ride english, want it from 13hh+, nothing over 16hh. Something I could show and can jump. An all rounder, but nothing too pricey. Want something with nice conformation, no particular breed (but nothing too stocky), and no particular height. No ex Racehorses.
Thanks,
HorseRiderLover


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I personaly like aqhas there good all around horses you can even go younger than 10. My horse is four i bought him in augast O8` and he is perfect for any riding level. His previos owner and trainers 4 and 6 year old sons rode him walk trot and canter. He jump up to 3`5-4`. so you can even go younger than 10.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to give y'all an update. No, I don't have a horse. My instructor keeps saying, "You don't need one, I have heaps you can ride." I don't think she understands there's a huge difference in owning and just riding. I'm allowed to ride whenever I like pretty much but it's not the same. I kind of have a project pony, but I think my instructor is just using me. So, once she's quiet and educated she can sell the pony for more than she can now. I seriously want a horse. I'm mostly riding my project pony, a tiny Welsh A, and a 13hh Arab x RP x Welsh. I ride a different horse to PC too. I'm happy, so everything's on hold at the moment. Hopefully I'll have a horse by Christmas, but I'll keep you guys posted in the meantime. Happy Easter! 
Thanks for everyone's help,
-HorseRiderLover-


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HRL, I completely understand where you're coming from regarding owning a horse - leasing and riding others' just doesn't cut it.
It does sound like your trainer is using your abilities - I used to be in your situation. I would pay to lease a horse from her, pay for lessons, and she'd sell the horse for a pretty penny - I never got a cut.
I would sit down with her and explain your feelings, and if you're schooling her horses, ask for a 10% cut of the final sale price.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

For your first horse, you want the most dead broke horse you can find, and make sure he/she has good ground manners. Quarter Horses and Paints are usually pretty easy going, but all horses are individuals and might not conform to breed standards. Individual temperament is more important than the breed. Age is important, too. I wouldn't get anything younger than about 8. You want a reliable horse that's been there and done that. I learned that the hard way, and I was your age when I got my first horse. 

Trying one out for a few weeks is highly recommended. That way you get to see how he'll react in the new environment and you'll really get the feel of what you're potentially buying. It also eliminates the worry of a horse being sedated when you go to look at him. 

If you don't plan on showing, the horse doesn't have to be an over-the-top stunner, although looks are always a bonus. I'd also recommend having an experienced horse person go with you when you look at horses. And LISTEN to them when they tell you "yea" or "nay". They tend to know what they're talking about. ;D 

I would definitely steer away from Thoroughbreds and Arabians, though. They're hot-blooded and energetic, and just too much horse for a beginner. A lot of them are flighty and unreliable, as well. Not all of them are like that, but it's pretty iffy. It's safest just to stay away from them until you know what you're doing. Fjords, Haflingers, and Welshies make great first horses, in general.  There are some nice grade horses out there, too.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'm hoping to just quit where I ride at the moment and possibly change stables. The thing is, this is the best stables and I'll go much furthest here. Hopefully, if I get a horse I'll be able to board it at my friends down the road. It's about 5 minutes walk, instead of a 15 minute drive to my current stables and I'll be able to ride whenever I like. My instructor is very very intimidating so I don't really enjoy riding there. Also, because my instructor doesn't like the person who is teaching PC we're only allowed to go when he isn't there. If I change stables / get a horse, I can go to PC whenever. If I do get a horse while I'm still at my current stables and board it there she'll make me buy an overpriced, expensive little pony and expensive tack. If I change stables and board it at my friends, I can get a reasonably price show pony / horse.
If there were two horses, both same height, registration, bloodlines, colour, etc but one was $13,000 and the other $4,000 she would get the more expensive one. If I went showing with her she would make me get the most expensive stuff too. I would love to stay there, if infact she wasn't just using me to train her horses. Another thing is, I work there two days a week and she's treating me like a worker when I go out for lessons. She makes me catch, unrug and tackup all the horses for the little kids. I don't know what to do at the moment, but anyways.
-HorseRiderLover


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

The thing is, I'm not really a beginner any more. I am capable of riding a horse that has only been ridden about 2 times before then given a two year break, and she's not that quiet. I can ride at all three paces and can do lead changes and can collect and am fully capable of caring for a horse. I've fallen off horses before, and of cause gotten straight back on. I don't think that's really begginner any more. xD


----------



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope you find a good horse,good luck


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm back to searching for a horse. We have everything figured pretty much. I'm allowed a horse on the condition I continue lessons. I'll be boarding it down the road at my friends house probably. If anyone wants to help me search just send me a message. I just can't thank everyone enough for all the help and support.
-HRL


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

I would just like to add that I change my picture now, and in it is Candy Floss.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Horses for Sale : Australian Pet Link Classifieds 

Good luck!


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's my short list. Some are too old, too young, ect, but they are all in the height range I want. Please give me some feedback on which horses you liked most, which you don't recommend to buy, etc. 

Copper

Pacific View Embers

Killinchy So **** Fine

Quality Child's Pony

Colour And Temperament

Quiet Allrounder

Tarcel Forget Me Not

Rambo

Croftcnoc Coriander 

Vancouver Park My Finale

Kiayranda Rogue

Lovely

Super Galloway

I have heaps more but I'm too lazy to get the links. I'll do it first thing tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

HorseRiderLover said:


> The thing is, I'm not really a beginner any more. I am capable of riding a horse that has only been ridden about 2 times before then given a two year break, and she's not that quiet. I can ride at all three paces and can do lead changes and can collect and am fully capable of caring for a horse. I've fallen off horses before, and of cause gotten straight back on. I don't think that's really begginner any more. xD


I am not sure anyone is really saying you are a beginner rider but suggesting you get a horse around the age of 10. A horse/pony's personality can make major changes up until the age of 7-8 so a horse who is amazing at 4 can change. Also, alot of the links you put on are young, like 4 and that is really young to be jumping and such. The horse I just sold is 10 and has plenty of energy, drive, go and loves to be ridden. He truely loves his job and is amazing so I don't think 10 is a bad age. He can jump 4'6 yet go for a beginner. The horse I ride is 21 and I can tell you he has no lack of motivation or pace. So don't let age fool you, it depends on the horse.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I think Copper or Super Galloway would suit you. The others are to young or are suited for more expreinced riders. Good luck!


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

So, we're not getting Copper but we rang up about another horse. She was sold. Then we rang up about Bentley. They haven't got back to us yet. Here's Bentley. Although it says great 2nd pony, that may only because they want someone who knows what they're doing and will do stuff with him not just walk around on lead line or something I'm assuming. Hopefully they'll ring us back.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

im getting my 1st horse soon and i have been riding for 10 years. you're lucky


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

my friends mum has always said 'its not the hight you fall from, its the speed'.

keep in mine that TBs can be hot heads, but you can sometimes find a pretty good one.

dont get an X race horse as your first horse eather, or anything like that aswell.


good luck in finding a horse (im also looking for one aswell : ) )


----------

